# Kann man so vorgehen - war: Trittbrettfahrer zu Abmahnung U+C Regensburg



## hanna3 (11 Dezember 2013)

"Was bleibt, das ist die Frage, wie die IP's ermittelt werden konnten, ohne die Grenzen der Legalität zu sprengen"

Dein Satz trifft wohl ins Zentrum der Fragen!

Wenn man in der Presse zu diesem Sachverhalt liest,  drängt sich der Verdacht auf dass hier eine Kriminelle Verabredungen zwischen ....... und weiteren Akteuren vorliegen?

Was passiert wenn all die Betroffenen als bei den örtlichen Staatsanwaltschaften Klagen einreichen?

Für mich habe ich das so angedacht?



Einschreiben mit Rückschein

An die Staatsanwaltschaft (http://www.bmj.de/cln_164/DE/Servic...oc/Gerichte_und_Staatsanwaltschaften_doc.html)

Eine Kopie dieses Schreibens  geht an die Zeitschrift: z-B- Chip, Bild, FAZ, "WiSo", oder oder



[Modedit by Hippo: Einen lfd. Meter unentwirrbaren Geschreibsels aus Platzgründen entfernt.
Siehe auch die folgenden Antworten im Thread]


----------



## Reducal (11 Dezember 2013)

Bevor du noch mehr Stellen anspamst, es geht viel einfacher:



> Variante 1 - originale Abmahnung kam per Briefpost aus Regensburg - von Anwalt Abweisung formulieren lassen und zugleich evtl. Anzeige bei der StA Regensburg.
> Variante 2 - gefälschte Abmahnung kam per eMail - nichts tun, löschen, nicht mal aufregen! Alles andere ist unnötig und wahrscheinlich nicht erfolgversprechend.


----------



## hanna3 (11 Dezember 2013)

Hi Reducal, was denkst du wie kann mn sich wehren gegen die Original Abmahnung?


----------



## Hippo (11 Dezember 2013)

hanna3 schrieb:


> Hi Reducal, was denkst du wie kann mn sich wehren gegen die Original Abmahnung?



Das hat er geschrieben - ab zum Anwalt!
Individuelle Rechtsberatung ist uns verboten


----------



## hanna3 (11 Dezember 2013)

Man stellt fest welch ein Macht sich die Kanzleien erarbeitet haben!


----------

